# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  SOS Mobile Watch, mCareWatch Pty Ltd., Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - mCareWatch Pty Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

SOS Mobile Watch elderly personal alarm by mCareWatch 

Published on May 30, 2013




> mCareWatch is focused on using the latest technology to provide market leading assisted living, mobile health and telecare solutions.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the New SOS Mobile Watch from mCareWatch 

Published on Jul 2, 2014




> mCareWatch is focused on using the latest technology to provide market leading assisted living, mobile health and telecare solutions.

----------


## Airicist

mCareWatch on Weekend Today 

Published on Oct 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Health tech startup uses wearables to help seniors have more mobility"

by Andrew Sadauskas
January 16, 2015

----------

